# Update - DRI



## RuralEngineer (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes I did the update again.  Learned about a new program called Club Combinations that is replacing Club Select.  Combinations allows new purchases to take an existing high quality resort and the combine it with a new points purchase to reach the next loyalty level.  For example you need 13,000 points to move from Silver to Gold.  Take a 2 BR red week (8500 pts) and purchase 4500 additional points.

current price per points is $7.87.

Stephen


----------



## kalima (Oct 11, 2014)

*yes*



RuralEngineer said:


> Yes I did the update again.  Learned about a new program called Club Combinations that is replacing Club Select.  Combinations allows new purchases to take an existing high quality resort and the combine it with a new points purchase to reach the next loyalty level.  For example you need 13,000 points to move from Silver to Gold.  Take a 2 BR red week (8500 pts) and purchase 4500 additional points.
> 
> current price per points is $7.87.
> 
> Stephen



I believe this came out in July this year. We have some info on our Facebook page Not sure if you are already a member there? Diamond Resort Members.


----------



## mercman61 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Utilized the Club Combinations to upgrade to Gold*

We competed two owners updates one was a brunch invite and the other was a last visit with our old Sampler.  The first visit was terrible, the rep was just focused on selling us points ( min of 8500 points) without understanding our travel needs and desires.  She did not mention the Club Combinations program  during her pitch and told us the price per point would $7.98.  We were at 22,500 points at the Silver level. 

We went this week for our final Sampler visit and went though our second presentation where they listened to us, our needs and our budget.  they explained the Club Combinations program and how it could help reduce the amount of point we needed to purchase from 8500 to 4000 points and after some back and forth the price per point ended up being $3.35 point.  This upgraded us to Gold Status and we did not need to purchase the additional 4500 points we really did not need just to get to Gold.  Overall we have been very happy with Diamond since we joined back in 2011 after converting two resale weeks into the Club and Points system by purchasing 2500 points at $3.25/pt.  We have heavily utilized the Diamond system and are continuing to learn how to leverage it.  The Club Combination is a great option for those who are close to next level and do not want o purchase as many points as now required (8500 pts at $7.98/pt.)


----------



## Marijeanl (Oct 31, 2014)

What exactly is the Club Combinations program?


----------



## kalima (Oct 31, 2014)

*hi there!*

I hope you don't mind....I love this TUG site but I also belong to a Facebook site called: Diamond Resort Members....they would love to hear about your positive experiences and they can also help advise you about DRI products...Club Combinations is where you still keep your deeded week but for a fee you can get a points allocation for it...have to go but maybe see you on the facebook page


----------



## RuralEngineer (Nov 1, 2014)

mercman61 said:


> Overall we have been very happy with Diamond since we joined back in 2011 after converting two resale weeks into the Club and Points system by purchasing 2500 points at $3.25/pt.



that is the best i have ever heard of.  

stephen


----------

